# Rebel Craws - What colors?



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm looking to get some Rebel craws for river fishing. What colors/ model do you guys like the best? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Cajon and Ditch Brown are best. Stream craw is a close third. I dont know which river you fish, but if you have one of the natural colors you will catch smallies.

I fish almost strictly Cajon, but I've done well with Ditch Brown in a pinch.

The key with the Wee Craws is knowing how to retrieve them. Cast them out and let them sit for 2-3 seconds. Crank HARD for a second or two..... make them move quick. Then let them come back up. If the fish is there, it will hit on the rise.

In my opinion, the chartreuse craws are a waste of money. Get a moderate color and throw it out there. You will catch em.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

jcustunner24 said:


> Cajon and Ditch Brown are best. Stream craw is a close third. I dont know which river you fish, but if you have one of the natural colors you will catch smallies.
> 
> I fish almost strictly Cajon, but I've done well with Ditch Brown in a pinch.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% on Chart being a waste of money with basically any hard bait other then spinner/buzz baits. I don't even like it on plastics just not a color I have produced with.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I've done well with the moss crawfish color. At least I think that's what they call it. It's got like a green pumpkin colored back that fades to a goldish hue on the sides, with an orange belly.


----------

